
Can these 35-ton bricks solve renewable energy’s biggest problem? - prostoalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/90261233/can-these-35-ton-bricks-solve-renewable-energys-biggest-problem
======
homerowilson
I must be calculating this wrong, I get:

400ft * 35tons * 2000lbs/ton * 0.00037661609675872 watt hours/ft. lb = 10545
watt hours.

that's only about 10kW hrs, what you get in a just one very compact Sonnen
battery ([https://sonnenusa.com/en/sonnenbatterie-
eco/](https://sonnenusa.com/en/sonnenbatterie-eco/)).

This doesn't seem like much. Did I make a mistake somewhere?

